# Australian property



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just came across this interesting little article about Australian property https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/australia-toughens-property-ownership-laws-064942709.html

Seems pretty good, buy I doubt it could work here


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I bet they wish they'd thought of that 200 years ago


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It would mean an overnight collapse of property prices in central London. You would see mortgagees in Chelsea and Kensington begging on the streets Graham.:laugh:

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

What I can't quite understand, is why people would want to live in the over crowded and expensive south east, particularly when property prices are so high.
There are many nicer places and much cheaper, and if a person has initiative, there are jobs and a better quality of life!
I was watching a program the other day about and youngsters on Anglesey with no jobs were saying they resented holiday makers as they had money to spend.
I can understand resenting second homers, but tourists bring money to the local community!
WE used to wild on Anglesey, and I wondered if we would now have problems!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> I just came across this interesting little article about Australian property https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/australia-toughens-property-ownership-laws-064942709.html
> 
> Seems pretty good, buy I doubt it could work here


Well I suppose they could tighten the law one otch further - to make it illegal unless you are both Australian and a National Socialist.


----------

